#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Subwoofer trilt..

## Dirk Wijnen

Hallo,

Ik heb het volgende probleem ik ben bezig geweest om zelf subs te bouwen en toen ik ze wou gaan testen begonnen ze hard te trillen.. Daarom heb ik de vraag, hoe kan ik het trillen verhelpen? Er zit namelijk per kast 2 x Eminence Kappa 15LF en heb 4 basspoorten per kast. De kast is opgevuld met isolatieschuim. En de kast is gemaakt van spaanplaat gemaakt.. (licht qua gewicht en toch best sterk).. Hij trilt voornamelijk bij de handvaten.. :Confused:  


mvg Dirk

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Maar het zal denk ik niet aan het spaanplaat liggen want mijn toppen zijn ook van spaanplaat gemaakt en ze trillen helemaal niet.. maar ik ga zeker even op de site kijken..

Alvast bedankt :Big Grin:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik heb op die site anti dreun platen gevonden.. Zou het werken??

----------


## rolanddeg

> Maar het zal denk ik niet aan het spaanplaat liggen want mijn toppen zijn ook van spaanplaat gemaakt en ze trillen helemaal niet.. maar ik ga zeker even op de site kijken..
> 
> Alvast bedankt



Ehm... In een subkast zit wel íets meer druk dan in een topkast, zegmaar!!! Maar wat trilt er precies? De subkast die op de grond stuitert en zo trilt, of de kist van de sub zelf?

Als hij tegen de grond trilt kunnen die anti-dreunplaten een optie zijn... Maar als de subkast zelf trilt zijn die platen geen oplossing, denk ik. Wat de oplossing in dat geval wèl is kan ik je niet vertellen, zo'n kastenspecialist ben ik nou ook weer niet...

----------


## sis

> Maar het zal denk ik niet aan het spaanplaat liggen want mijn toppen zijn ook van spaanplaat gemaakt en ze trillen helemaal niet.. maar ik ga zeker even op de site kijken..
> 
> Alvast bedankt



Zeker op de site kijken en je vooral een klein beetje verdiepen in zelfbouw !
Spaanplaat wordt door geen enkele serieuze fabrikant gebruikt, dus wat denk je daar zelf van ??
Dit lijkt mij toch vrij duidelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Welke speakers zitten er in jou topkasten en op welke frequentie beginnen die, vb: 60-70-80-90 hz enz...
kortom, heel veel vragen.
geef eens een precieze omschrijving wat je allemaal gebruikt kwa materialen, crossoverfreq, speakers, filters, eindtrappen enz... 
In ieder geval is mijn mening dat je die baskast aan de binnenkant moet stutten
sis

----------


## Watt Xtra

bracing aanbrengen in de kast doet wonderen, daarnaast idd een ander materiaal gebruiken als spaanplaat.

Zorg dat alle platen met elkaar verbonden worden door middel van balkjes. zal een hoop schelen

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

de platen zijn allemaal verbonden met balkjes.. maar ik heb denk de oplossing al gevonden heb nog strips van 35 cm breed en dat aan de binnenkant bevestigen.. In mijn toppen zitten Eminence Beta 15".. en ze trillen alleen bij de handvaten (wandplaat)..

----------


## Mathijs

Spaanplaat is niet het meest stukke hout wat er is.
En dus zal het flink gaan rezoneren.

Het aanbrengen van een paar goede bracings doet wonderen.
Ik heb het hier dan over platen van 30cm over de breedte van de kast.
Mocht je een nieuwe kast gaan bouwen. Dan is een stevige multiplex zeker aan te raden. Kost iets meer. Heb je ook veel meer aan.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Spaanplaat is niet het meest stukke hout wat er is.
> En dus zal het flink gaan rezoneren.
> 
> Het aanbrengen van een paar goede bracings doet wonderen.
> Ik heb het hier dan over platen van 30cm over de breedte van de kast.
> Mocht je een nieuwe kast gaan bouwen. Dan is een stevige multiplex zeker aan te raden. Kost iets meer. Heb je ook veel meer aan.



 
Oke, Iedereen hardstikke bedankt ik hoop dat het werkt :Smile:   :Cool:  ..  ik ga aan de tips werke :Wink:

----------


## luc2366

> Hallo,
> Er zit namelijk per kast 2 x Eminence Kappa 15LF en heb 4 basspoorten per kast. De kast is opgevuld met isolatieschuim. En de kast is gemaakt van spaanplaat gemaakt.. (licht qua gewicht en toch best sterk).
> mvg Dirk



1/ eerst zeg je dat er kappa-15lf inzit en daarna beta-15...
2/ idd spaanplaat op de brandstapel gooien
3/ zitten je handvaten wel goed vast?
4/ heb je een bestaand plan gebruikt? zoja, waren de maten van de baspoorten berekend voor de gebruikte speaker?
5/ er is een GROOT verschil tss isolatiewol en -schuim (PUR). Ik hoop dat je wol gebruikt hebt  :Cool:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Denk dat je keuze voor het materiaal "ongelukkig" te noemen is... Veel wordt er berkenmultiplex of MDF gebruikt. Bracing is een goede manier om de kasten te verstevigen om resonanties te voorkomen. Misschien goed om je even in te lezen wat de term bracing precies betekent.

Isolatie schuim is te "hard", je zal hopelijk steen- of glaswol bedoelen.
Antidreun platen, ik heb van die bitumineuze platen gebruikt in het verleden als een soort van "dode" acoustische massa... werkt op zich leuk, maar is meestal niet nodig als je demping ( wol) op de juiste manier in de kast is aangebracht.

Verder heb ik een keer een setje ingewerkte handvatten gehad waarvan het pijpje ( daar waar je het aan optilt) los zat en die lekker lag te trillen.. Verder kan soms een losse schroef of beschermplaat roet in het eten gooien.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik heb best goede ervaringen met spaanplaat, als het allemaal low-budget moet etc... In tegenstelling tot MDF 'splijt' spaanplaat niet, gebruik gewoon genoeg lijm en genoeg bracings en er is mee te werken.

Gebruik ook minimaal de 15mm dikte.. Spaanplaat is dan ook weer een stuk lichter als MDF, tuurlijk als het even kan berken oid gebruiken..

Afwerking ook belangrijk; bekleed je hem en zet je er stoothoeken op en zet je hem nooit in de regen dan is het prima spul.. 

Het resoneren bij de handvaten kan vanalles zijn; ook net zo goed de handvaten zelf.. Als je ze niet bekleed hebt wilt een dun stukje tochtband ertussen welleens helpen.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Ik heb best goede ervaringen met spaanplaat, als het allemaal low-budget moet etc... In tegenstelling tot MDF 'splijt' spaanplaat niet, gebruik gewoon genoeg lijm en genoeg bracings en er is mee te werken.
> 
> Gebruik ook minimaal de 15mm dikte.. Spaanplaat is dan ook weer een stuk lichter als MDF, tuurlijk als het even kan berken oid gebruiken..
> 
> Afwerking ook belangrijk; bekleed je hem en zet je er stoothoeken op en zet je hem nooit in de regen dan is het prima spul.. 
> 
> Het resoneren bij de handvaten kan vanalles zijn; ook net zo goed de handvaten zelf.. Als je ze niet bekleed hebt wilt een dun stukje tochtband ertussen welleens helpen.



de dikte is 16mm en ik ga dalijk aan de bracings werken.. En ik heb ze ook gestoffeerd en stoothoeken en alluminium strips..

----------


## sis

16 cm  :EEK!:  dit bestaat niet 
sis

----------


## Dr. Edie

> 16 cm  dit bestaat niet 
> sis



Hij zegt toch mm  :Wink:

----------


## sis

> Hij zegt toch mm



Foutje natuurlijk van mij , tja net een terrasje gedaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Verdorie, die duvel was goed  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Foutje natuurlijk van mij , tja net een terrasje gedaan  
> Verdorie, die duvel was goed  
> sis



zker:P.. dat ik ga ik vanavond doen.. Proost :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> zker:P.. dat ik ga ik vanavond doen.. Proost



Hier in Limburg (Heerlen) het weer helaas ietwat omgeslagen, kans op regen?  :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## Speakertje

> 1/ eerst zeg je dat er kappa-15lf inzit en daarna beta-15...



Beta zit in ze top en de kappa in de sub's  :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Ik durf te wedden dat er in elk huis in nederland wel ergens een -keuken- kastje te vinden is van spaanplaat !!  

Opzich is het prima materiaal om luidspreker kasten van te maken, en tot de jaren 90 denk ik dat eigenlijk alle huis tuin en keuken "boxen" van spaanplaat waren gemaakt.... (en menig 'Dolby' setje van tegenwoordig idem dito) 

Maaar waarom de topic starter vandaag de dag nog er voor heeft gekozen is me wel een raadsel, mdf kost maar een paar stuivers meer dan spaanplaat, persoonlijk zou ik me dan ook niet bezig gaan houden met het aanpakken van dit trillen, ik zou gewoon nieuwe kasten van MDF gaan bouwen. (je weet nu omgeveer wat voor geluid er uit kan komen,dus zie deze kasten als proto type!!)

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik heb het probleem opgelost.. en ben niet meer op het terras geweest gaan zitten dus ben ik me maar bezig geweest houden met braces in mijn subs te bouwen.. Heb gelijk getest..



EN ZE TRILLEN NIET MEER :Big Grin:

----------

